# LOCAL CAUGHT FISH?



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

WOULD IT BE OKAY TO FEED NORTHERN OR TROUT TO MY FISH OR IS THERE A CHANCE OF THEM GETTING SICK. HAVENT SEEN ANYONE METION THIS YET AND IT WOULD BE A CHEAP FIX FOR FOOD.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

I would quarentine the fish first..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I used to feed wild caught blue gill to my pygos. I would quaranteen them for a week or two first and never had any problems. It got old, I no longer feed live fish.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I used to feed wild caught blue gill to my pygos. I would quaranteen them for a week or two first and never had any problems. It got old, I no longer feed live fish.


 same with me, except it hasn't gotten old yet. i say go ahead and do it, they like a challenge anyway.

Joe


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'll still do it from time to time, I don't feed from local creeks , just clean ponds .
They love em...


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2003)

haha great picture.
The look on the bluegill's face is like, "Eeeek! I'm in a piranha neighborhood!"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> I would quarentine the fish first..


 I weould go with that.. a member found smelt in the river close by to his neck of the woods. Come to it that his Ps got sick and 2 died.


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

I do it all the time no bad luck yet.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

a member here caught cichlids and fed them to his P's. people said something negative to him because they were like expensive feeders but it was local and easy to him. if you can too


----------



## nl7wq (Nov 21, 2003)

i have fed P's trout eggs and hearts and livers that were caught myslef and they loved them and i had no problems at all ... i am planning this next spring on catching a mess of trout and cutting them up for my P's guts and all ... i have also used sticklebacks caught wild here for P's and other fish and even tho everyone says that nothing will eat a stickleback ..trust me they do ...again no problems ... i feel pretty safe as these are all colder water fish not tropicals and are less likely to carry anything that will live in or on my tropicals ... also have a fish food i made out of shrimp/salmon eggs and hearts and livers and beefheart that even my betas love ...i havent tried it on the P's yet but plan to soon ... gawd its nice to live where big fish are easy to catch ...lol i can catch alot of fresh fish food every summer ..(pink and sliver and king salmon and rainbow trout) and tho i use these fish sparcely do to their oil content the fish do seem to show a better color after they have been eating it regulary (2-3 feedings a week ) ....Mickey


----------



## BAD ANDY (Oct 31, 2003)

sweets its time to do some fishing. I asked around for deer hearts got 45 of those and now its off to the lakes for some fish. Free food got to love that!!!!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

clean them up first and all should be well!!


----------



## wvarda (Aug 8, 2003)

what about salt water fish like rockcod?


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Deer Heart's man i should of saved my Deer Heart's it is like beefheart i think!


----------

